

Show HN: TwistedWave, a Web-Based Audio Editor with an API - TwistedWave
https://twistedwave.com/online/

======
TwistedWave
Hi HN,

After making an OS X and an iOS version of TwistedWave, I have now made an
Online version that works in a web browser.

All the audio is stored and processed on the server.

There is a small flash module used to record audio, but I will be happy to get
rid of it as soon as we have a browser with support for the AudioWorkerNode.

I have also made an API so you can integrate it with your own web site.

